

Do doctors understand test results? - dj-wonk
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-28166019

======
dj-wonk
According to the article: Doctors, generally, are pretty bad with statistics,
though better than most patients.

The bottom line? "A physician is someone who can help you but also someone you
need to challenge in order to get the best treatment."

My take is this: Especially if you are savvy with statistics, you should ask
tough questions about possible treatment outcomes.

